# IBS Food Ideas, March



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi everyone,This is the start of a new month for this thread.We have been exchanging ideas about coping with IBS and cooking for IBS.It's been interesting finding out how other people manage with IBS, and what things are effective for them.Also, we have been exchanging recipes and food ideas.All contributions are welcome.







This month, I am on an economy kick.I'm going to be looking at IBS-friendly recipes that are very economical.March is also when St. Patrick's Day happens.I want to think about ideas using potatoes, in honour of this.Potatoes are also cheap.There are a lot of different ways to prepare them, so there must be many ways to make potato recipes IBS-friendly.Any Irish recipes would be fun, as well!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Manitoba Potato Soup (non-dairy)* Small amounts of other vegetables such as finely chopped gree pepppers, celery or carrots may be cooked with the potatoes for a variation.2 cups water3 cups thinly sliced peeled potato1/2 cup thinly sliced onion (or chopped)1 tsp. dried parsley1 cup soy "milk" (Natural flavour)1 tbsp all-purpose flour1 tbsp soft margerinePepper to taste.In a large pot, heat water to boiling. Add potato, onion and parsley. Return liquid to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes or until potatoes are tender.Mix together soy "milk", flour, margerine and pepper. Pour into simmering potatoes, gently lifting them so the "milk" can run underneath. Stir soup gently, without breaking potatoes, so that "milk" heats evenly and lumps don't form. Return to boil.Remove from heat. Serve immediately. _(Adapted from: HeartSmart Cooking on a Shoestring)_ Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Potato Ideas* I usually bake about 4 potatoes at once.This saves on oven heat, and they can be easily reheated in a microwave for meals.When served straight form the oven, I have a dollop of non-dairy topping called " *Sour Supreme* ".It's a bit pricey, but I use only a little bit at a time.







There are a lot of things that can be done with a baked potato for toppings:Leftover broccoli with a soy "cheese" sauce, is one example.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*More Potato Ideas* Since I was able ot eat an omeltte yesterday with NO BAD AFTER EFFECTS, I'm wondering if the problems I've been hving with eggs are because I have usually made them in a recipe with dairy cheese?I used soy "cheese" yesterday, and I was fine.







If I can tolerate eggs, then maybe I can manage to eat a *Fritatta*!A fritatta is a very nutritious Italian version of an omelette.It usually involves potatoes, some left-over veg, eggs and cheese.You cut the leftover cold potatoes inot small chunks and then brown in a Teflon-coated frypan.Then you add in various leftover veggies, green peppers and onions are nice, but you can use julienned green beans or whatever.Then you pour on the beaten eggs.When mostly set, you add the shredded cheese on top.I can make it with soy "cheese" and it should be okay for me.I LOVE fritattas, especially with Mozarella "cheese", run under the broiler to finish!







My son used to call this "Pizza Eggs".







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Lexi and Em-So, we begin a new month! I love fritattas, too, Lexi - but my family doesn't really consider eggs a dinner item, so I rarely make them. I make a version of a fritatta called a spanish potato tortilla - it's like a fritatta with more potaotes than eggs. That I can get away with. I'll get the recipe for you if you like!For St. Patrick's Day, I'll make corned beef for my husband. I don't like it, so I'll probably make colcannon for me and my daughter. I'll also make Irish soda bread.Right now it is hard for me to think about food - I was doing so well with my IBS until yesterday, using the calcium and the DA-IBS. Now I'm in the middle of a flare-up and not feeling too well. To top it off, I'm still not feeling very much better from the recent illness. We have plans to have dinner out tonight because we need to take Ben back to the doctor for a follow-up to his pneumonia. Our clinic is in the next town over - and it is right at dinnertime so we thought it would be easier to go to a restaurant. Now I'm not so sure this is a good idea! If we do go out I will have to be vey careful.Curse this cursed IBS!!!!!!!







Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyLexiThat Potato Soup looks lovely I think I will have to try that one. I do do Fritatta with left over potaoes and veg, it is always good for a concoction







MartyI am so sorry you are having a flare up.







I do hope you are feeing better very soonHugsEm  I saw this Recipe and wondered about it as I seem to be ok with Pork. I didnt know whether it was due to the fact that its a white meat.Anyway I am going to try it. *Sausage Patties* 5 lb Boneless pork cubed 1 lb Salt pork or unsalted side Pork, skinned and cubed 1 tb Salt up to 2 Tablespoons 2 tb Rubbed sage 1 tb Coarse black pepper 1 1/2 ts Ground cloves 1/2 ts Thyme leaves 1/2 ts Ground allspice 2 md Onions, minced 2 Cloves garlic, minced (opt.) Put pork and salt pork through food chopper with coarse blade in place. Blend in remaining ingredients thoroughly, adding just 1 tablespoon of salt at first. Make a small patty of the meat and cook in skillet; taste; add more salt if desired. Shape into patties and fry in large skillet until well browned on both sides and cooked through or wrap and refrigerate, or freeze.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Marty,Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well.I hope things are okay for you at the restaurant.If you get a chance, can you post your Spanish version of Fritatta?Em,If you want to try the potato soup as a main course meal, it's lovely with a bit of shredded cheddar on top after it is ladled into serving bowls.If you like, you can make it with partly skimmed dairy milk, rather than the soy "milk".I find that cutting the potatoes into cubes works well, and I chop the onion coarsely.This works well with a hearty whole-grain bread as an acompaniment.







That sausage recipe looks good; I may try it when I'm feeling adventurous.Take care  ... from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Marty and LexiMarty I do hope you are feeling alittle better today.LexiI will try that Recipe as it looks good. I am sure I can experiment with different variations. Well last night I stupidly had something called a Italian Tart whcih is a Pastry Case bottom with Pesto, Tomatoes, Herbs and Basil in. I thought I would be alright but spent most of the night bloated and sore. That wil teach me. Tum is still bloated and not feeling grreat but I am managing. Tomatoes are Bad ! !














I must remember that as I do it everytime.I think it will be Risotto Rice tonight with Porchini Mushrroms, I am playing it safe !Hope you are both feeling ok.HugsEmx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Oh em!







It must have been the tomatoes!I have trouble with tomatoes as well; I can't eat fresh tomatoes (or most fresh vegetables).I can manage a very little bit of canned tomato sauce on my special pizza, but I use only about 2 tablespoons of it.I know full well that sometimes it is very tempting to try something new and take a risk!







I was lucky to get away with eating my omelette the other night!Marty, I hope you are feeling better.







How did it go at the restaurant last night?I'm feeling rather well for a change.I have managed to get a lot done around here and I'm pleased about that.My knee is less swollen than it was, and the pain is now just a dull ache.This is progress!Also, the tummy has been behaving wonderfully for a while.Guess I told it off well!







Now that I feel a bit better, I am more enthused about cooking.I'll be posting a bit more than I have been.







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

In keeping with my "Economy Kick", I'm posting a recipe for something that helps to save me money.Also, I will be posting the variations that I have tried with soy "milk", and found to be acceptable.This mix is low-fat, low-salt and very economical.Since I cannot eat most store-bought baked goods, I make a lot of things from scratch or from this mix.You need a large flat bowl; I use my huge bread-making bowl.You can use a roaster or a Dutch oven pot, if you don't have a bowl large enough.You will also need a pastry blender. *Master Mix* 9 cups flour5 Tbsp. baking powder1 Tbsp. salt1 lb vegetable shortening (I use Crisco)1) Combine flour, baking powder and salt in a large bowl.Blend very well. (A good method is to use a folding action while slowly turning the bowl.)2) Cut shortening into large chunks and add to dry ingredients.3) Use pastry blender to cut shortening inot flour mixture until most of the shortening is in fine particles resembling coarse corn meal.4) Label and store at room temperature in an air-tight container. A plastic container for a gallon of ice cream works perfectly. It also fits well into a Tupperware container that holds 12 cups or more. This mixture will keep for weeks at room temerature. It may also be kept in the fridge, if it is quite warm in the house.(Note: I have made up 1/2 the recipe at times, and that works well.)Some variations include:Baking powder biscuitsCheese biscuits Butterscotch roll-upsCinnamon raisin roll-upsDumplingsCoffee cakeSnack cake, various typesPineapple Upside-down cakeSaucy pudding cakeFluffy pancakes and variationsMany others. _(From: "Cooking with Cents", by Donna-Joy Halliday and Norma Bannerman)_ I'll post some of these throughout the month.I have tried these with soy "milk" and the results are good.You can use this mix exactly the same as commercially packaged mixes such as "Bisquick" and "TeaBisk".Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Baking Powder Biscuits* 3 cups Master Mix3/4 cup of soy "milk" (approximatly)1) Add the milk to the Master Mix and stir with fork. Milk should be added all at once to flour mixture when making baking powder biscuits. I fthere is any free flour mixture in thebowl after adding the milk, addd a small amount of additonal milk to that dry mixture.2) Remove dough to lightly floured board and knead lightly five or sixc times to form dough into a ball.3) Roll out to about 1/2" thickness; cut with cookie cutter. Place on ungreased baking sheet.4) Bake at 425 degrees (Fahrenheit) for about 15 minutes or unitl golden and the centre of biscuit is cooked.







To save re-rolling scraps of dough, biscuits may be cut with a sharp knife inot squares or rectangles.







To save even more time, don't roll out all at. Simply flatten the dough ball inot a round Pyrex glass baking dish, and divide the sections before baking. Be sure to reduce baking temperature by 25 degrees because of the glass dish. The result is very much like scones.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi em and Lexi-I missed posting yesterday - I've been so busy. I'm feelling fine today - the flare-up was over by yesterday morning. I hope you are feeling better, em! I have to be careful with tomatoes too. I can eat them but sometimes if I overdo it, I get terrible heartburn.Lexi - your mix is a great idea. I keep Bisquick around, but your mix will be a LOT less expensive and probably better, too! I think I'll make up a batch this weekend.I won't have a lot of time to post today. I'm goignt o be quite busy today at work I never get a chance to post from home - just way too much to do there to be sitting at the computer. I feel guilty posting from home, unless I happen to be home with a sick kid on a workday or am sick myself.I'm also feeling a little down today. My grandfather's health seems to be failing again - he's in no immediate danger, but it gets me thinking about the fact that he won't be here much longer.







Marty


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Marty,The mix is super cheap to make and I use it for a lot of things. Since I can't tolerate dairy or anything with a lot of fat, I must avoid a lot of bakery items.This mix is low-fat and low-salt as well.I find it really convenient as well.It doesn't take me long to whip up something for dinner!







I am glad that you're feeling better.I know what you mean about your Grandfather.I made a real effort to spend a lot of time with my Gran the last time I was out to visit.I had the feeling that she couldn't have much longer.I am so glad that I had the quality time with her then, since she passed away not that long afterwards.Em,I know that you are suffering from a migraine today, and I hope it lets up soon.I'm feeling well today, for a change.The tummy is behaving, and the knee is just a dull ache.Quite an improvement!







Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Baking Powder Biscuit Variations*Cheese Biscuits:1) Add 1/2 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese (I use soy "cheddar") to dry ingredients in Baking Powder Biscuits. Toss together lightly. Add milk (I use soy "milk").2) Mix, roll. cut and bake as directed for Baking Powder Biscuits.Drop Biscuits:1) Add 1 cup milk to 3 cups Master Mix and stir to form dough.2) Drop by spoonful onto ungreased baking sheet.3) Bake at 425 degrees Fahrenheit for 10-12 minutes.Raisin Biscuits1) Add 2 Tbsp. sugar and 1/2 cup raisins to dry ingredients in Baking Powder Biscuits recipe. Add milk to form soft dough.2) Mix, roll, cut and bake as directed for Baking Powder Biscuits. *Some other ideas for Master Mix:* "Weiner Wraps"1) Make up a plain recipe of Baking Powder Biscuits.Roll out and cut into rectangles.Now you have a substitute for "Weiner Wrap".2) Wrap each weiner in a square of dough.







You can squirt a thread of mustard down the middle of each square before wrapping the weiner.







You can also add a thin stick of cheddar in with the weiner.Bake at 425 degrees Fahrenheit. Dumplings1)I don't measure for this.I just add dried parsley to a small amount of Master Mix, then add a little soy "milk" to moisten slightly.2)I form balls the size of golf balls, and place on top of a simmering stew.Put the lid on and steam for 10 minutes.3)Then when the surface of the dumplings looks dry, finish cooking for another 10 minutes.This is wonderful with a chicken stew!







There are a lot more variations on this basic Master Mix.I'll be posting a few more that I make often.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Potato Soup, and then Clam Chowder*







This is another 2 in 1 soup idea.This works very well, since the potato soup will not freeze well. This 2 in 1 idea also offers some variety.1) Thick Potato SoupMake up a double recipe of "Manitoba Potato Soup".Cut the potatoes into small cubes, and add the onion and about 1/2 cup of diced celery.Add water to cover.Bring all to the the boil and then simmer until slightly undercooked.Put about 2 Tablespoons of margerine on top of simmering soup.Add in a white sauce mixture of milk and white flour.Make it a little thicker than the usual potato soup; this should be like a very thick potato soup.Serve steaming hot potato soup with a sprinkle of shredded cheddar on each bowl. Maybe a sprinle of parsley.2) Clam ChowderTake leftover potato soup from fridge and heat slowly.Pare and slice a few carrots, about 1 cup.Peel and cube a few more potatoes if you like.Microwave in a small amount of water.Dump the whole works into the simmering soup.Add in 1 can (142g. or about 10 oz.) of whole baby clams, juice and all.Cook for a few minutes more.If chowder is too thin, adjust with more white sauce mixture.Remember that soup thickens as it cools.







I can't eat ordinary soda crackers, but something crunchy is nice with these thick creamy soups.I toast up some thick-sliced white bread for "Texas Toast", or else I toast some rye bread.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Butterscotch Roll-Ups* 1/4 cup margerine or butter1/2 cup brown sugar3 cups Master Mix3/4 cup Milk (or soy "milk")1) Cream together the margerine and sugar. Set aside.2) Add milk to Master Mix all at once and stir with fork to make soft dough.3) Remove dough to lightly floured board. Knead 5 or 6 times. Shape into ball.4) Roll out to rectangle 10" x 15".5) Spread with prepared margerine/sugar or butter/sugar mixture.6) Roll up as for jelly roll, starting with long side.7) Cut in 1" pieces and place cut-side down on greased baking sheet.8) Bake at 425 degrees Fahrenheit (220 degrees Celsius) for about 15 minutes.NOTE: These are very much the same as the caramel crunchies sold by Safeway and Superstore.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Cinnamon-Raisin Roll-ups* 3 Tbsp. Margerine or butter1/3 cup Brown sugar, lightly packed1 tsp. Cinnamon (I use a whole tablespoon)1/3 cup Raisins2 cups Master Mix1/2 cup milk (I use soy "milk")1) Cream together the margerine, sugar and cinnamon. Measure raisins. Set aside.2) Add milk to Master Mix all at once, and stir with fork.3) Remove dough to lightly floured board. Knead 5 or 6 times. Shape into ball.4) Roll out to a square 9" x 9".5) Spread with margerine/sugar mixture. Sprinkle raisins evenly over surface.6) Roll up as for jelly roll.7) Cut into 1" slices and place cut-side down in well greased 8" x 8" pan. (There should be 9 biscuits, placed 3 abreast.)8) Bake at 425 degrees Fahrenheit (220 degrees Celsius) for about 25 minutes.NOTE: This recipe makes 9 biscuits, and the previous one makes 15 biscuits.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Potato Volcano* I have never tried this recipe, but it looks like fun, and it is in keeping with a "potato theme".







I think kids would really enjoy this as a main course, after vegetable soup.I would make a separate "volcano" for each person.3 cups mashed potatoes1/3 cup melted butter (or margerine)2 egg yolks4 Tablespoons grated cheese (cheddar would be nice)salt, paprika1/2 cup bread crumbsShape the potatoes into a large mound in a greased baking dish, making a hollow at the top the depth of a teacup.Pour part of the melted butter mixed with the egg yolks, cheese, and seasonings into this hollow.Reserve about 2 Tablespoons of butter to drizzle around the outside of the mound.Coat the mound with bread crumbs.Brown in the oven at 350 degrees Fahrenheit for about 15 minutes.Serves 4 to 6 people. _(From: "The 99 cent a meal Cookbook" by Ruth and Bill Kaysing_ Note: If making individual "volcanoes", adjust cooking time accordingly.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Note:The "Potato Volcano" recipe is econmical because it uses up egg yolks.The little cartons of pre-sparated egg whites are expensive.This way, if you must avoid egg yolks because of the IBS, you can buy whole eggs and separate them at home.The egg whites can even be frozen for future use.Take care . . . from Lexi.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Coffee Cake With Cinnamon Topping* Cake:1 1/3 cups Master Mix1/3 cup sugar1 egg1/2 cup milk (I use soy "milk")VanillaTopping:2 Tbsp. Master Mix1/4 cup sugar1 tsp. cinnamon (I use more, about 2 tsp.)1) Grease an 8" x 8" pan.2) Prepare cake by combining Master Mix and sugar.3) Add egg and half of milk. Beat until smooth (about 1 minute or less with electric mixer, or 2 minutes by hand).4) Spread batter in prepared pan.5) Combine all ingredients for topping and sprinkle over batter.6) Bake at 375 degrees Fahrenheit (190 degrees Celsius) for 30 minutes. If using a glass Pyrex dish, reduce heat by 25 degrees Fahrenheit.* Note: I make this recipe in a 10" round Pyrex pie pan. It looks pretty when made up as a round cake.* Note: For those who cannot tolerate even the one egg, it should turn out okay made with 2 egg whites. *Fruit Coffee Cake* 1) Arrange 1 cup of one of the following fruits over batter in pan:Sliced applesSlice peaches, fresh or cannedBlueberries, fresh or frozenOR1/2 cup blueberries and1/2 cup peachesOR1 can "Del Monte" Chunky Peaches and Pears, drained well. (This is what I usually use.)2) Sprinkle topping over fruit.3) Bake as directed.This is delicious warm from the oven, but it also makes a nice breakfast treat IF there is any left over!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Snack Cake* This comes from the oven "self-frosted".(The recipe calls for only 1 whole egg, and I can manage to eat this with no problems.Others may want to substitute 2 egg whites, but it will change the texture of the cake slightly.)1 1/3 cups Master Mix1/2 cup Brown sugar, lightly packed1 Egg1/2 cup Milk (or soy "milk")1/3 cup Brown sugar, lightly packed (for topping)1) Grease an 8" x 8" pan.2) Combine Master Mix and 1/2 cup of brown sugar. If brown sugar is lumpy, break up with fingers.3) Add egg and half of milk. Beat until smooth (about 1 minute or less with electric mixer, or 2 to 3 minutes by hand.)4) Add balance of milk and blend well.5) Spread batter in prepared pan.6) Sprinkle 1/3 cup brown sugar evenly over surface of batter.7) Bake at 375 degrees Fahrenheit (190 degrees Celsius) for about 30 mminutes or until cake tests done.Be sure to lower oven temperature by 25 degrees F., if using a glass Pyrex baking dish. *Snack Cake Variations* Add the variation after step 4 in the basic Snack Cake recipe. *Apple-Cinnamon Snack Cake* Add 1 cup chopped apple and 1 tsp. cinnamon to batter. Top with sugar and bake as directed.(I like this warm from the oven, and also cold.) *Chocolate Chip Snack Cake* Add 1/2 cup chocolate chips to batter. Top with sugar and bake as directed.(Chocolate is a bit "iffy" for me, but I'm including this for those who can manage it well.) *Orange Date Snack Cake* Add 1 tsp. grated orange rind and 1/2 cup chopped dates to batter. Top with sugar and bake as directed.(I have never tried this variation because the orange would be bad for my GERD, and the dates would aggravate my IBS D. This variation would be nice for anyone with IBS C!







) *Raisin Spice Snack Cake* Add 1/2 cup raisins, 1/2 tsp. cinnamon, 1/4 tsp. nutmeg and 1/8 tsp. cloves to batter.Top with sugar and bake as directed.(I have tried this variation; it is delicious and smells wonderful when baking!







)


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Sunday Dinner* *Low fat and non-dairy*







Includes items for a planned-ahead soup.Would work well for a person cooking a separate meal to accommodate IBS while serving something else to the rest of the family. *Lemon Pepper Chicken Breasts* Slowly pan-saute 3 skinless, boneless chicken breasts in about 1 teaspoon of olive oil in a Teflon-coated pan.Cook on medium heat to be sure that the centre of the chicken is cooked well.Sprinkle with Lemon Pepper to season when almost done.Serve 1 chicken breast for dinner and freeze the other two. *Curried Rice *Chop 1/2 cooking onion coarsely, and saute in a tiny bit of olive oil in a medium sized pot.Add about 1-3 teaspoons of curry to the almost cooked onion. This amount varies depending on how much you like curry, and how hot your curry is. Add 2 cups long grain white rice and 4 cups of water.Add in about 1/2 cup of frozen green peas.Bring to the boil and stir gently.Put on a tight-fitting lid and turn down heat to simmer.Rice will be ready in 15-20 minutes, depending on moisture content of rice.Fluff with fork to serve.Reserve about half for soup later in the week. *Carrots* Pare and slice about 4 or 5 carrots.Place in microwavable container and add a little water, a teaspoon or so.Microwave until cooked, do not overcook.Serve some carrots with meal, and reserve the rest for soup later in the week.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Tropical Fruit Salad*







This makes a nice dessert for the meal posted above.I use a clear glass dish with a lid for this.1 can Del Monte "Tropical Twist" fruit; includes pineapple and papaya.1 or 2 bananas1) Peel banana and slice into the bowl.2) Add the canned fruit and most of the juice.Bananas should be covered so that they do not turn dark.3) Chill for a hour or two before serving.If the bananas are not over-ripe, the mixture will keep for a day or two in the fridge.Since I cannot eat most fresh fruit, this is a good way for me to eat it.This works well as a dessert for the meal above because it does go well with curry.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyMartyI am sorry that your Grandfather is very ill. I do hope he isnt in too much pain. Sending Hugs and Prayers  LexiThoses Recipies sound so scrummy. I have down loaded them to keep so I can have a go next week when I am in baking mode !I am taking it easy with food today as I have had a couple of very bad days with tum misbehaving. I will stick to the usual Risotto and plain foods until I know its beack to as normal as it gets.This Lamb Salad dish is another one of Nigella's. I like to do it and then leave it in the fridge so people when hungry can help themselves. It also goes lovely in Pitta's as Nigella's says. I do Roasted Vegetables with it like Peppers and Courgettes (Zuchinni).WARM SHREDDED LAMB SALAD WITH MINT AND POMEGRANATE Nigella: "The virtue of this is that you can cook the lamb overnight, which means all you need to do is shred the meat, dress it and make the salads at lunchtime itself. Or put it in the oven at a slightly higher temperature, but still unfrenetically low, in the morning and fiddle about as people arrive. You do need to serve the lamb salad warm, rather than cold (a bit of fat provides flavoursome lubrication at anything above room temperature; once cold we're talking congealed waxy whiteness - not such an attractive proposition) but if you keep the lamb tented with foil once it's out of the oven - should you need to hold it for longer than an hour or two - that shouldn't pose problems. If it's not the pomegranate season you have a choice: either use pomegranate molasses (a tablespoonful or so, diluted with an equal amount of water) which you can get at some supermarkets now, or just use lemon juice and maybe even a little very finely grated zest." Ingredients: 1 shoulder of lamb (approx 2.5 kilograms) 4 shallots halved but not peeled 6 cloves garlic left whole 1 carrot peeled and halved malden salt 500ml boiling water small handful freshly chopped mint 1 pomegranate Instructions: Preheat the oven to 140C/ gas mark 1. "On the hob, brown the lamb, fat side down, in a large roasting tin. Remove when nicely browned in the middle (you won't get much more than this) and set aside while you fry the vegetables briefly. Just tip them into the pan - you won't need to add any more fat - and cook them, sprinkled with salt, gently for a couple of minutes. Pour the water over and then replace the lamb, this time fat side up. Let the liquid in the pan come to a bubble, then tent with foil and put in the preheated oven." "Now just leave it there while you sleep. I find that if I put the lamb in before I go to bed, it's perfect by lunchtime the next day. But the point is, at this temperature, nothing's going to go wrong with the lamb if you cook it for a little less or a little more.""If you want to cook the lamb the day you're going to eat it, heat the oven to 170C/ gas mark 3 and give it 5 hours or so. The point is to find a way of cooking that suits you: you know what sort of pottering relaxes you and what makes you feel constrained; how much time you've got, and how you want to use it. Don't let the food, the kitchen or the imagined expectations of other people bully you." Nigella "With that homily over, about an hour before you want to eat, remove the lamb from the tin to a large plate or carving board; not that it needs carving: the deal here is that it's unfashionably overcooked, falling to tender shreds at the touch of a fork. This is the best way to deal with shoulder of lamb: it's cheaper than leg, and the flavour is deeper, better, truer, but even good carvers, which I most definitely am not, can get unstuck trying to slice it. I get on with the peppers while the lamb's sitting meekly, but you could equally well have done this earlier, too (and see below for instructions). But to finish the lamb salad, simply pull it to pieces with a couple forks on a large plate. Sprinkle with more Malden salt and some freshly chopped mint, then cut the pomegranate in half and dot with the seeds from one of the halves. This is easily done; there's a simple trick, which means you never have to think of winkling out the jewelled pips with a safety pin ever again. Simply hold the pomegranate half above the plate, take a wooden spoon and start bashing the curved skin side with it. Nothing will happen for a few seconds, but have faith. In a short while the red glassy, juicy beads will start raining down. Take the other half and squeeze the preposterously pink juices over the warm shredded meat. Take to the table and serve." Nigella Says "What I do with the leftovers is warm a pitta bread in the microwave, and then spread it with a greedy dollop of hummous, then take the chill off the fridged lamb in the microwave too (and see notes on cold fat, above) and stuff the already gooey pitta with it. Add freshly chopped mint, black pepper and whatever else you like; raw, finely chopped red onion goes dangerously well." Take Care both of YouHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,That lamb salad meal sounds lovely!







Here's a pizza recipe that uses NO TOMATO, and it originally comes from Italy. *Pizza Blanco* Make your favourite pizza dough for 1 pizza, but add 1 egg to dough before kneading.Spread dough on pan.Build up a small rim around edges so egg topping won't run off sides.Spread small amount of olive oil over dough and rub gently into top:2 teaspoons dried oregano1 teaspoon garlic powderBeat and pour over dough:3 eggsTop with SOME of the following:Grated Parmesan (Essential for recipe, could use soy Parmesan)Black olives, slicedGreen peppersMushrooms, slicedOnions, choppedTomatoes, sliced (leave these off, if you like)Mozzarella cheese, grated (could use soy "Mozzarella")Bake at 375 degrees Fahrenheit (190 degrees Celsius) for 20-25 minutes, until dough is crusty and eggs are set.







Option: To replace egg topping with feta cheese topping, spread dough in pan and brush with a little olive oil.Sprinkle on a little garlic powder(optional).Top with black olives, sauteed peppers (or other toppings of your choice) and lots of crumbled feta cheese.Bake until dough is crusty.This pizza is often eaten at room temperature, an hour or more after it comes out of the oven. [Ifrom: "Extending the Table, a world community cookbook"[/I] Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Pizza Dough From Scratch* This makes enough for: 2 crust 12-13" (medium)pizzas, OR 1 - 25" (extra large) pizza, OR 1 12-13" pizza with extra thick crust.Dough: Combine in large bowl:1 cup warm water1 pkg. yeast (about 1 Tablespoon)When dissolved, add:1 Tablespoon sugar1 1/2 teaspoon salt2 Tablespoons olive oil1 1/4 cup white flourBeat until smooth, then add:2 cups additional flour, or enough to make a stiff dough.Knead until elastic, about 5 minutes.Place in greased bowl and let rise unitl double, about 45 minutes.Form 1 or 2 balls of dough.Pat or stretch to fill 1 or 2 pans.(Recipe suggests greasing pans, but it should be okay just to dust them with uncooked cornmeal.)Let rise 10 minutes.Add toppings.Bake at 450 degrees Fahrenheit for about 20-25 minutes, depending on size of pizza. _Recipe Adapted from:"More-with-Less Cookbook" by Doris Janzen Longacre_







I have used this recipe for years.I discovered that it is okay to freeze one of the crusts if you want to.I partially bake it unitl slightly golden, then freeze.Very convenient!







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Pineapple Upside-Down Cake* 1/4 cup margerine or butter1/3 cup brown sugar1/2 cup canned pineapple well-drained*3 or 4 Maraschino cherries1 1/3 cups Master Mix1/3 cup sugar1 egg1/2 cup milk (or soy "milk")* Slices, tidbits or crushed pineapple may be used.1) Cream together the margerine and the brown sugar. Spread evenly in 8" x 8" pan. (I use my 10" glass Pyrex pie dish that has deep sides.)2) Arrange pineapple and cherries over margerine/sugar mixture.(Cut cherries in half, if desired, to make a pretty pattern.) 3) Combine mix and sugar. Add egg and half of milk, and beat unitl smooth (about 1 minute or less with electric mixer, or 2 minutes by hand).4) Add balance of milk and mix unitl blended. Spread batter carefully over fruit.5) Bake at 350 degrees Fahrenheit (180 degrees Celsius) for about 35 minutes or unitl cake tests for done.6) Cool on rack for about 10 minutes before turning out. (or simply serve from pretty round Pyrex dish!)







This is delicious served with ice-cream on top while the cake is still warm. I would use soy "ice cream", of course.Note: I cannot eat fresh pineapple, but canned pinapple is okay for me in small amounts.This recipe bakes up well using soy "milk" as do all of the others I have posted using "Master Mix".All are reduced as much as possible for fat content.Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,I'm posting this for those who may be new to the idea of adapting recipes and menus for IBS.For me, I have to adapt for IBS D, GERD, and ALSO MSG sensitivity!







*Monday Menu* BreakfastBowl of old-fashined oatmeal, very well-cooked.(I make this up with extra water, and let it simmer away while I go about my morning routine.)Eat with soy "milk" and brown sugar.People who think they cannot digest oatmeal are often reacting to the use of DAIRY MILK on it!







This can also be made up with a bit of cinnamon and raisins added to the cooking water.Much cheaper than fancy packages of microwave oatmeal!LunchSandwich made of soy "salami" on rye bread with Dijonnaise mustard and margerine.Large kosher dill pickleCup of non-caffeinated herbal tea, must also be non-acidic to accommodate my GERD.DinnerBowl of homemade Clam Chowder, recipe given above.Toasted thick-sliced Italian BreadDessert will be a bowl of "Tropical Fruit Salad", recipe given above.TV Snack for laterCup of herbal tea, non-acidic, no caffeineA few cookies: "Simple Pleasures" Low Fat Cinnamon Snaps.Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Saucy Pudding Cake* This bakes up with the sauce on the bottom.It's yummy dished up and turned upside down to serve with soy "ice cream" on top, or just as is!Cake:1 cup Master Mix1/3 cup brown sugar, lightly packed1/2 cup soy "milk" (Can use 1% Dairy Milk)1/2 cup raisinsSauce:2/3 cup brown sugar, lightly packed1 Tablespoon margerine or butter1 cup boiling water1) Prepare cake by combing Master Mix, brown sugar and "milk". Mix until smooth (about 1 minute with electric mixer or 2 minutes by hand). Stir in raisins.2) Spread in ungreased 8" x 8" pan.3) Prepare suace by combining brown sugar, margerine and boiling water. Pour CAREFULLY over batter.4) Bake at 375 degrees Fahrenheit (190 degrees Celsius) for about 35 minutes.5) Cool for at least 15 minutes before serving.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Fluffy Pancakes* 2 cups Master Mix1/2 teaspoon baking soda1 egg, slightly beaten1 1/3 cups sour milk**To sour milk, add 1 tsp. vinegar to fresh milk, or soy "milk".1) Combine Master Mix and baking soda.2) Blend egg, milk and vinegar and add to dry ingredients. Batter should be lumpy and quite thick for fluffy tender pancakes. For thinner pancakes, add a little extra milk.3) Heat griddle (or electric frypan) to 375 degrees Fahrenheit (190 degrees Celsius). A drop of water will bounce on the griddle at this temperature. Grease griddle for the first batch of pancakes only. (I use a Teflon-coated electric frypan for this, and you can use a very small amount of oit.)4) Spoon about 1/4 cup batter onto griddle and cook unitl bubbles appear and the top surface looks dry. Turn and cook other side.Yield: about 12 medium-sized pancakes.Since using soy "milk" can sometimes recult in a slightly "heavier" baked product, the "fluffiness" of this recipe compensates for that.







Extras freeze nicely. *Pancake Variations* *Apple Cinnamon Pancakes* Add 1 tsp. cinnamon to dry ingredients.Peel, core and thinly slice one large apple.Ladle batter onto griddle and place apple slices on top of eachpancake.Cook as directed. *Blueberry Pancakes* I don't like the batter to get greyish-looking, so this is what I do: Ladle out batter for a batch of pancakeson griddle.Place blueberries (fresh or frozen) on top of each pancake.Turn to finish cooking. *Banana Pancakes* Make exactly as above, except place thin sliced of well-ripened bananas on each pancake as it cooks.Then turn to finish cooking.Note: With a fruit pancake, less syrup is required.







_Adapted from : "Cooking with Cents" by Donna-Joy Haliday and Norma Bannerman_ Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Note to "Newbies":* This concludes the recipes that I make regularly with "Master Mix".All have been made successfully with soy milk.If you want to use dairy milk, 1% milk will give similar results.These are also low fat recipes.Some do include 1 egg, but they should still be okay made up with 2 egg whites as a substitute.In the recipe for "weiner wraps", I use vegetarian soy "hot dogs".I avoid most store-bought baked goods because of my IBS.I prefer to make my own, and then I KNOW what goes into it! It's also far more economical to bake stuff at home.I especially avoid those store-bought "designer muffins"; they are loaded with extra fat, extra sugar, and who knows what else!














*Coming Attractions:*







I will be posting a selection of traditional Irish potato recipes in honour of St. Patrick's Day.I plan on including an IBS-friendly version of Colcannon . . . most of us with IBS have to avoid eating a lot of cabbage!







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Lexi and em-Just a quick note - I did something to my back and I'm in enough pain that it's hard to type today. I think I must have slept wrong - I can't think of anything I did to have it seize up on me like this. I have taken some ibuprofen and some Tylenol so if my stomach doesn't act up, I should be feeling better sometime today. If not, I will get an emergency massage. In fact, I may just make the appointment now. Lexi - your recipe ideas are great! I'll have to copy them and print them all out for complete perusal later.Update on my grandfather: He is feeling a little better and able to eat again after having a bad couple of days last week. His main problem at this point is that his kidneys are failing and there is not a whole lot they can do. He is 92 and figures he's had a long enough life - so he won't agree to any surgeries or heroic measures. He almost died in December from congestive heart failure - and the doctors figure he will eventally succumb to that. Believe it or not - he and my grandmother are planning a long trip to British Columbia in May. They love to travel, and he says it might be his last chance. I wish I could spend more time with him, but I don't want to make him ill so any time anyone in my house even has a stuffy nose, I stay away from their house. I simple virus could easily kill him. My grandmother is terrified of losing him. That's what I worry about the most.Marty


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Marty,Thank you for the compliment! I'm sorry that you hurt your back; I know that can be very painful.It's the kind of injury that is quite incapacitating.I'm hoping that you feel better soon.







Also, I hope your Grandfather decides to get better in order to take that trip with your Grandmother!







I know what you mean about viruses and not exposing the frail elderly to them.Sometimes even a cold can lead to complications.Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Traditional Irish Recipes* *Boxty* Boxty are served, either on their own or with a thick apple sauce and bacon. The name refers to the tin box or cocoa tin that was pierced all over and used as a grater in poor households.There is an old Irish rhyme, pertaining to young girls of the household, which goes like this:"Boxty on the griddle, Boxty in the pan, If you don't eat boxty, You'll never get a man."1 1/2 lbs. potatoes1 teaspoon baking soda1 teaspoon salt8 oz. of white flourButtermilk (can used "soured" soy "milk")Oil for fryingBoil half of the potatoe, peel, set aside and keep warm.Grate enough of the remaining raw potatoes (using the coarse side of the grater)to provide an equal amount.Place a clean cloth in a bowl, tip in the shredded potato and let the juice drip into the bowl.Mix the shredded potato inot the cooked potato and mash well.The juice from the grated potatoes will separate, leaving a clear liquid on top and starch underneath.Pour off clear liquid and scrape the starch into the mashed potatoes.Sift flour, soda and salt together and mix into potatoes, adding enough buttermilk to make a soft dropping consistency.Heat a frying pan.Grease well and fry spoonfuls of the potato mixture unitl the edges become crisp, turning them over as they brown.







This is similar to a thick potato pancake.To make it more IBS-friendly, use "soured" soy milk, fry in a Teflon-coated electric frypan with very little added fat, and serve with applesauce only.Serve bacon to the family, or omit entirely.Serves 4-5 people. *Coddle* Coddle, a casserole of ham, onion and potato is traditionally served on Saturday night with cabbage or Brussels sprouts.4 cups beef stock8 pork sausages8 thick slices of ham3 large onions, sliced2 lbs. of potatoes, sliced2 tomatoes, sliced1/2 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon black pepper1 Tablespoons chopped parsleyCook the ham and sausages in the stock for 5 minutes, drain off the stock and reserve.In a medium-sized casserole, arrange the meat in a layer with the onions.Layer the tomatoes over the meat and top with the potato slices.Sprinkle with salt and pepper and enough of the reserved stock to almost cover potatoes.Cover with wax paper and a lid.Bake 1 1/2 hours at 325 degrees Fahrenheit (160 degrees Celsius) or until liquid has reduced by half and vegetables are cooked.Note: this recipe would be difficult to adapt for anyone with IBS who must avoid cured meats like ham and/or sausages.The sausages could be baked on a rack in the oven to reduce fat content.The ham used could be low-fat extra lean ham.People who ALSO have GERD will want to avoid the tomatoes.The meat is essential to the recipe for flavour.







I might make this to serve to others as part of a large dinner of different Irish foods. *Fadge (Irish Potato Scones)* 4 cups mashed potatoes2 cups white flourpinch of saltMix all ingredients together.Roll into a ball and flatten on a floured board.Cut off enough to roll out into the shape of an 8" pan, 1/3" thick.Cut the circle into 4 equal parts.Lightly grease griddle and cook until browned on one side.Turn over to cook other side.Repeat unitl all the dough is used.Fadge is delicious served with bacon and eggs, especially if it is reheated in a little bacon fat.Those with IBS can adapt this recipe; mash the potatoes with very little margerine and use soy "milk".Bake in a Telfon-coated electric fry pan using a tiny bit of fat.Serve with soy "cheddar" if desired, instead of bacon and eggs.







*Coming Attractions*







*Colcannon, and variations* (Irish) *Mulligatawny Soup* (British, via India)This soup will use the reserved cooked chicken breast, curried rice, and carrots.You will also need a green cooking apple.Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

HI Lexi and em-My back is much better today. I think I must have "tweaked" it while helping my husband move our bedroom furniture and doing some heavy cleaning on Saturday. I did a lot of ironing, as we bought new curtains for the bedroom and they all had to be ironed before being put up. Of course at the time I was busy and didn't notice I was straining my back. I have an old minor injury from a car accident that is prone to "acting up" if I overdo it.Lexi - I have not forgotten about the Spanish potato tortilla recipe. I looked it up and realized that the recipe I use really uses a lot of oil for "pre-frying" the potatoes. I reseached and found a similar recipe that is lower in oil. I thought the other one would put you off! I make it, and most of the oil is not absorbed into the potatoes, but it is messy. This one is untested by me, but it sounds fine:MUSHROOM AND ROASTED RED PEPPER TORTILLA In the cuisine of Spain, a tortilla is an open-face omelet.1/2	cup extra-virgin olive oil1	pound russet potatoes, peeled, cut into 3/4-inch pieces1	medium onion, chopped4	ounces mushrooms, chopped1/4	cup chopped drained roasted red peppers from jar8	large eggs, beaten to blend1/2	teaspoon salt1/4	teaspoon ground black pepperHeat 1/4 cup oil in large ovenproof skillet over medium heat. Add potatoes; simmer in oil 3 minutes. Add onion; sautï¿½ until potatoes and onion are almost soft, about 5 minutes. Add mushrooms; sautï¿½ until vegetables are soft, about 7 minutes. Add red peppers; sautï¿½ 4 minutes. Using slotted spoon, transfer vegetables to large bowl. Cool slightly. Wipe out skillet. Preheat broiler. Stir eggs, 1/2 teaspoon salt, and 1/4 teaspoon pepper into vegetables. Heat 1/4 cup oil in same skillet over medium-high heat. Add egg mixture; cook without stirring until just beginning to brown on bottom, about 3 minutes. Cover skillet; cook until eggs are cooked through, about 3 minutes. Uncover and broil until top is brown, about 3 minutes.Slide spatula around edges and under tortilla to loosen. Slide tortilla onto large plate. Serve warm or at room temperature.Makes 4 servings.ï¿½ Bon Appï¿½titSeptember 2002Gernika Basque Pub & Eatery, Boise, IDI would make 3 changes!!!!1. cut potatoes into 1/8" slices intstead of the dice, or make the dice smaller, like 1/2". 2. I think 1/4 cup oil in the second step in the oven is too much - a couple of tablespoons would probably be enough. You could try cutting the oil down in the first cooking step, too.3. I might vary the ratio of eggs to potatoes, too. Maybe 6 eggs to a pound of potatoes instead of 8.I am going to make this for dinner tonight with my changes. Will report tomorrow!!







Marty


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Marty and em,Marty,Glad to hear your back is a bit better!







Thank you for posting that Spanish version of a frittata.I guess it is a lot like a potato pie of sorts?You would cut it into pie-shaped wedges to serve?em,I hope you're feeling better, and that you have managed to catch up on your sleep!







Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Colcannon, etc.* Colcannon was traditionally a dish served on All Saints' Day* which used up the last of the garden greens.It became popular to use cabbage and serve it as a light supper with bacon or salt pork.North Americans of Irish descent eat colcannon with corned beef.*All Saints' day is October 31st, which is when North Americans celebrate Hallowe'en.







Cabbage is a gas-producing vegetable, so those with IBS may want to try it with kale, or spinach. *Colcannon #1* 1 lb. potatoes2 small leeks, chopped1 cup cream1 lb. cabbage, shredded1 teaspoon salt1/2 teaspoon pepperPinch of mace1/2 cup butterPeel, cube and cook the potatoes in salt water unitl soft but not mushy.Drain, sprinkle with salt, pepper, and mace, and then mash them.Cook the leeks in a quarter of the cream and simmer for 15 to 20 minutes until soft.Add the leeks and their liquid, plus the remaining cream to the mashed potatoes.Cook the cabbage in boiling water for 10 to 15 minutes, then drain and beat inot the potato and leek mixure.Serve hot with crisp-fried bacon. _from "What in the world's for dinner?" presented by Folklorama_ *Colcannon #2*Strip green leaves from1 lb cabbage or kale.Shred cabbage or kale, place in saucepan with a little water, and bring to the boil.Reduce heat and simmer unitl crisp-tender, 5-10 minutes.Drain well.Liquify in blender (optional).Boil separately, covered unitl tender:1 lb. potatoes, peeled and diced (about 4 potatoes)In small saucepan, cook about 10 minutes:2 small leeks or onions, or 6 green onions with tops, chopped.1/2 cup cream or milkMash potatoes, then season with:1/4 teaspon salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1/8 teaspoon mace (can substitute nutmeg) Mix in onions and milk.Combine potato mixture with cabbage or kale, beating it to a pale green fluff over low heat.Pour into deep warmed dish.Dab with butter or margerine.Leftovers can be fried in oil until crisp and brown on both sides. _from "Extending the Table, a world community cookbook" by Joetta Handrich Schlabach_







*Kind of Colcannon* This may be more digestible for anyone with IBS. 2 lbs Yukon gold potataoes, cut into 1" cubes1 pkg. (about 10 0z.) frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed dry.1/4 cup sour cream (or non-dairy soy "sour cream")2 Tablespoons butter (or margerine)1 teaspoon salt.1/2 cracked black pepper1/4 teaspoon mace (or nutmeg)In large covered saucepan over high heat bring cubed potatoes and enough salted water to cover to a boil.Reduce heat to medium and cook 20 minutes (or less, if using another type of potato)until tender; drain.Return potatoes to saucepot.Add spinach.Using hand masher or potato ricer, mash potato mixture unitl smooth.Stir in sour cream, butter, salt, cracked pepper and mace. _Adapted from "First, for women on the go" magazine, issue of March 8, 2004._ *Note:* My Mum always just used cold leftover chopped cooked cabbage, and drained it well, then mixed it into hot mashed potatoes over a low heat on the stove; then added salt, pepper and mace (or nutmeg).She served it a little lumpy, so the different textures were evident.Sometimes, she would serve it with raw chopped green onions on top.Leftovers would be made into small cakes (like fishcakes) and fried in a little oil in a Teflon-coated electric frypan.A good accompaniment to cold sliced meat.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Here are some of my Grandma's Recipies as she was Irish. Theses are the traditional but like Lexi has done can be modified to your own needs. *Irish Potato Cakes* 1 Ib (450g) of cooked Potatoes1 oz (30g) of Margarine/ButterHalf lb (225g) of White FlourHalf a teaspoon of Baking Powder1 EggHalf a small Onion finely choppedHalf a spring of ParsleySaltFreshly ground Pepper1 Tablespoon (1x15ml) of milkMash the potatoes and season to tasteAdd the onions and parsleyRub Margarine into flour and baking powder, add to vegetables and mixBeat egg and milk together in a bowlAdd milk and egg to mixture and mix together thourouglyTurn onto a lightly floured board and knead until smoothDivide in two and roll each piece out into a circle about a quarter inch thickCut into triangles or circles (7.5cm 3 inch in diameter)Fry in a pre-heated well greased pan until golden brown on both sides *Boxty* 275g (ï¿½Lb) Raw Potaoto275g (ï¿½Lb) Mashed Potaoto275g (ï¿½Lb) Plain Flour.A little milk.1 egg.Salt and Pepper.Grate raw potatoes and mix with the cooked mashed potatoes. Add salt, pepper and flour. Beat the egg and add to mixture with enough milk to make a dropping batter. Drop by tablespoonfuls onto a hot griddle or frying pan. Cook over a moderate heat 3-4 minutes on each side *Soda Bread* 340g (12 oz) plain flourï¿½ teaspoon saltï¿½ teaspoon bread sodaï¿½ teaspoon cream of tartar285ml (ï¿½ pint) buttermilkMix dry ingredients together and sieve twice - to incorporate plenty of air. Make a well in the centre of the flour and add enough buttermilk to get an easy to handle, soft but not wet dough. Knead very lightly, form into a round and mark with a cross. Bake in a hot oven 230ï¿½C (450ï¿½F), Gas Mark 8 for 20 minutes. Reduce to 200ï¿½C (400ï¿½F), Gas Mark 6, for a further 20 minutes.The mark of the cross on the cake of bread is said to have been the Sign of the Cross and was to bring the blessing of the Father, Son and Holy Spirit onto the bread so that none would be wasted. This bread was made when butter was scarce, as it is complete in itself. *Guinness Cake* (20 cm/8" round tin) 175g/6ozs. butter 450g/1 lb. mixed dried fruit 1 orange - grated zest and juice 175g/6 ozs. light brown sugar 200ml/7 fl. ozs. Guinness 1 teaspoon bicarbonate. of soda 3 eggs. lightly beaten 300g/10 ozs. plain flour ï¿½ teaspoon ground mace MethodPlace the butter, mixed dry fruit, grated zest, light brown sugar, and the Guinness in a large heavy saucepan. Bring the boil, stir, and simmer for 10 minutes. Remove pan from the heat, and cool for 15 minutes. Stir in the bicarbonate. of soda. Stir the beaten eggs into the mixture. Sift in the flour, sieved with spices. Mix everything thoroughly. Pour mixture into the lined tin. Level the top of the mixture and scatter flaked almonds and sugar over the top. *Colcannon (Winter Vegetable Casserole)* 1 lb Potatoes, sliced 2 medium Parsnips,peeled and sliced 2 medium Leeks 1 cup milk 1 lb Kale or cabbage 1/2 tsp Mace 2 large Garlic cloves, minced 1 tsp Salt 1/2 tsp Pepper 2 TBSP butter 1 bunch fresh Parsley, choppedCook the potatoes and parsnips in water until tender. While these are cooking,chop leeks (greens as well as whites) and simmer in the milk until soft. Next, cook the kale or cabbage and have warm and well chopped. Drain the potatoes, season with mace, garlic, salt and pepper, and beat well. Add the cooked leeks and milk (be careful not to break down the leeks too much). Finally, blend in the kale or cabbage and butter. The texture should be that of a smooth-buttery potato with well distributed pieces of leek and kale. Garnish with parsley. Colcannon is also made by cooking layered vegetables, starting with potatoes, in a slow-cooker during the day. Drain vegetables, blend with milk and margarine as above and garnish with parsley. *Irish Champ - Poundies Recipe * 1.8kg (4 pounds) potatoes 300ml (1/2 pint) milk 225g (8oz) chopped spring onions (green onions)110g (4oz) butter Salt and black pepper Peel potatoes and cook in boiling water. Simmer milk and spring onions together for five minutes. Strain potatoes and mash thoroughly. Add hot milk, and the spring onions, salt and pepper, and half the butter. Champ is served piled high on the dish, with a well of melted butter in the center. It is eaten with a spoon from the outside, each spoonful being dipped in the well of melted butter. Yield: 8 servings Its been fun going through my Maternal Grandmothers Cookery Book to find some of her old ones.







Take CareHugsEm


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Em and Lexi-Yes, Lexi - the tortilla is supposed to be cut into wedges. I love it cold the next day. I didn't make it last night - I had to do a little overtime at work and ended up doing a favorite of ours - Easy Italian Skillet. It only takes a half-hour and is vegetarian. I will post the recipe when I have time. It does use a whole can of tomatoes, though, so I'm not sure if either of you could eat it, but there may be others reading who could! It's easy, cheap and delicious. I'm getting excited to make some Irish stuff next week. I don't want to post my last name and my husband's here - let's just say mine is an extremely common Irish one, and my husband's is an extremely common Scottish one. I also have Scottish heritage - my great-grandfather's last name was Graham.I have decided that if my husband wants corned beef we can go to a restaurant and get it. I made it last year for him, but I don't like it and a lot of it went to waste. Plus, it's a lot of work. I can make colcannon and soda bread, though. And I'd love to try the Guinness cake. My hub loves Guinness so he'd be able to drink the leftover beer!I won't be posting much today - very busy at work.Marty


----------



## giggles (Mar 5, 2004)

hi guys, I am having a hugh craving for pasta. is it bad for my ibs?


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Giggles,Welcome to our thread!







It's not the pasta that's the problem; it's what people put on top of it!Anthing like a very greasy meat sauce can cause trouble for anyone with IBS.People like em and me have GERD and IBS, so we have to avoid a lot of tomato sauce as well.I have to avoid dairy as well, so I cannot use dairy cheese and I substitute soy "cheese" instead.You can buy soy versions of "cheddar", "mozzarella", and also "Parmesan" at the bigger grocery stores.You might be okay with a small amount of plain tomato sauce and a sprinkle of dried Parmesan cheese on top.Or you could try this:Boil up some spaghetti or other pasta.Drain well.Toss with a very small amount of olive oil.Add dried parmesan (or soy "Parmesan"), pepper and salt to taste.You can also try a little Pesto in it, if you don't have trouble with dairy.Pesto comes in small glass jars and has ground-up basil, pine nuts and Parmesan in it.It's expensive, but you only need a Tablespoon or so for flavouring so it goes a long way.You can check out some of our pasta ideas, in the "IBS Food Ideas" threads for the last few months, if you like.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Em,Thank you for sharing those wonderful heirloom recipes with us!







Your Grandma's recipe book must be a very specail keepsake for you.Marty,Makes sense to me to make the "corned beef man" take you out to a restaurant!







Why go to the trouble of cooking something if you don't care to eat it?Going out to a restaurant will be a good way for him to have his corned beef.







Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## giggles (Mar 5, 2004)

hi, thankyou lexi i will try that i need pasta dont know why but i do. we all have our cravings right?







take care .


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Giggles,You're welcome.







Pasta is actually one of my "safe" foods, so I do eat it about once a week, and more often if I'm having an IBS flare-up.If I'm quite sick, I can still manage to eat pasta if it's served very plainly: drain it, and add a little margerine and salt and pepper.You can make plain steamed white rice this way to help get through those flare-ups.Also, a plain chicken broth with noodles is usually okay as well.For me, it has to be homemade, since I cannot tolerate the MSG in most store-bought soups.Since I now know what to eat even when I do get very sick with the IBS, I feel more in control of the condition.That makes a big difference for me.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi, Marty and Welcome to GigglesLexi I do love my Grandmother Recipe Book. It has some strange ones like below lain Taffy (Pulled) Recipe1 pint Karo, Blue Label1 cup brown or granulated sugar1 tablespoon vinegar1/2 tablespoon MazolaCombine the ingredients in the order given and boil until a little when tried in cold water forms a fairly firm ball, 252 degrees F. Pour onto a platter lightly oiled with Mazola and when cool enough to handle, pull until light colored. A few drops of flavoring may be worked in while it is being pulled. Peppermint, vanilla and lemon are all good. Snip into inch lengths with the scissors and wrap in paraffin paper.Broiled Honeycomb Tripe RecipeBrush over both sides of the tripe with melted butter or bacon fat, then pat on a board on which sifted bread crumbs have been spread, first on one side then on the other; set into a hot well-oiled broiler and cook over a bed of coals or under a gas flame from four to eight minutes. Under the gas flame turn but once. Over the coals turn every thirty seconds. Spread with Maitre d' Hotel butter. If the tripe be fresh, a teaspoonful of lemon juice should be gradually beaten into the butter. Some of them sound yuck ! But then there were little scribbles and notes in Gaelic "cupan tae" mean cup of tea, and the Irish make it a strong cup. I remember it being nearly black ! Irish tea is blended to be mixed with a lot of rich milk-up to 1/3 of the cup for some. The custom is to add the milk to the tea cup first, then pour in the tea. Irish breakfast tea is often a strong blend of Assam and Ceylon and most people would only drink it for breakfast, though the Irish love it strong and would use this blend all day long. I remember Grandma saying "Ye gotta stand ye spoon in it" ! MartyI also have an Irish Maiden Name and an Irish Surname as my Ex was Irish and we lived in Southern for 5 yrs. We will have to compare Irish Recipies with Lexi.GigglesWelcome. We all try and input recipies that will help us. I also eat alot of Pasta but cant have Tomato sauces etc as they cause problems. Plain Pasta with Mushroom sauce is my normal "safe" meal.Anyway Take Care all and I will have to find somemore of Grandma Recipies.HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*My Mulligatawny Soup*This soup comes from Britain, via India.It was first made by the British serving in British India.The name "mulligatawny" may be a corruption of a Hindustani name; "murghi" means chicken.Use a Dutch oven cooking pot for this:Melt about 1 Tablespoon margerine in the pot, over low heat.It is important to use margerine or butter for this soup, because it is supposed to taste a little of "ghie" which is the clarified butter used in cooking in India.Saute slowly:1/2 chopped cooking onion (was in fridge)3 or 4 stalks celery, diced (can include some leaves)(1/2 chopped red or green pepper if you happen to have some frozen in the freezer. I usually do, since many recipes call for just 1/2, and red peppers are pricey this time of year.)When about half-cooked add:1 peeled, cored, and chopped cooking apple (Granny Smith is a good type of cooking apple) Add in water (or mix of chicken broth* and water half and half) to reach within a few inches of the top of the pot.(Can also use a few chicken stock cubes. Use less salt to season soup to allow for the saltiness of the stock cubes.)(*See method for "Cheap Chicken Broth".)(If using fresh uncooked carrots, pare them, and slice thinly, and add them to liquid now.)Simmer away for a few hours to blend flavours.You want the carrots to be well-cooked if they were raw, and the soup does benefit from simmering for a few hours.When almost ready to serve soup, add:Cooked rice and peas from fridgeCooked carrots from fridge.(You can use leftover cold white rice and add in about 1/2 cup frozen peas at this point.)Add in 1 chopped cooked chicken breast.Raise heat of cooking element a little bit.Cook soup until the extra starch from the rice thickens the soup a bit.It should be thicker than a regular chicken broth soup.Add salt and pepper to taste.You can add a little more curry powder, and also a pinch of cayenne and a pinch of turmeric if you like.Like most of my soups, this is more of a "method" than a recipe.Amounts can be varied, but the curry, margerine, rice, chicken, and apple are essential to the soup.I use a Dutch oven cooking pot for my soups most of the time.This soup can be frozen.







This time, I made the soup with one of the cooked frozen chicken breasts from last Sunday's dinner, along with the "planned-over" curried rice and peas, and steamed sliced carrots that were in the fridge. *Cheap Chicken Broth* I cannot eat most store-bought soups or broths because of the MSG content.By making my own, I can avoid MSG, and extra salt and fat.To make broth:Rummage around at the open freezer counters at your grocery store.You will probably find frozen packages of chicken backs and necks, along with other "economy parts" like chicken livers and hearts.Buy a l package that is about 1 lb weight; it will cost very little.Gather together bits and pieces from fridge.Celery leavescooking onion skinsbits of chicken bones and skinSet aside.Cook chicken backs and necks slowly in bottom of cooking pot, or else sautee slowly in a Teflon-coated frypan if you are using a crockpot.When chicken is a lovely golden colour, add the rest of the stuff (or put chicken into crockpot including browned bits from pan.)Add to the basics for the stock:I or 2 cooking onions cut into quarters1 or 2 stalks celery coarsely chopped1 or 2 carrots cut into chunksPut into a Dutch oven cooking pot, or stock pot, or else a crockpot.Add water to almost the top.Add in "interesting bits", like celery tops, etc.)Season with some salt, pepper, and dried parsley.Some people like to add a bay leaf as well, but be careful to remove it entirely as the stem can make people choke if they swallow it.Simmer for a long time.Cool, then store in fridge overnight.The fat will have risen to the top and hardend.Skim this off and dispose of it.Strain soup through a wire mesh strainer.I have a great big strainer just for soup; it looks like a huge tea strainer.The broth can be used now, or frozen in small batches.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Thank you for those recipes and the interesting history behind them.







I am always interested in the "culture of food" as well as the food itself.







In the "Pulled Taffy recipe" it would be simple to use one of the other flavourings instead of peppermint, if desired.I try to avoid peppermint because of the GERD, but others with IBS may find it actually soothes their tummies as does peppermint tea for them.Those of us with GERD as well as IBS can drink herbal teas, but must avoid caffeine, mint of any kind, and also anything acidic.Fortunately, there are still a lot of options available.







Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi, Marty and GigglesI think the great thing about food (LIke Lexi said with the Peppermint) is that we can change and adapt alot of recipies that will suit our tums and not agrivate them. It is however a long process to find out what our tums like or sont like but it is worth it.Take careHugsEmx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Everyone,Well said, em!







I could have saved myself a lot of bother when I was first diagnosed with IBS if I had kept a "food diary".







Some books do suggest this.You just make daily notes about what you can eat easily, and what gives you problems.Generally, a pattern will emerge.After that, it's a matter of avoiding the most troublesome foods, and knowing what your most "safe foods" are.There are also lists of common "triggers" for people with IBS at Heather's site:www.eatingforibs.comAnd here's another site with foods to avoid for those with IBS: ../diet/ Em and I both have a fairly good idea of what foods we need to avoid, and what foods are most "safe" for us.This helps a lot when attempting to get some control over the IBS condition.







 Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*"Stash" Premium licorice spice herbal tea, caffeine free (product review)* I like the taste of this plain with no added sugar.It seems to soothe the irritation caused by my GERD.It has licorice root in it which is a herbal remedy for digestive irritation.Other ingredients include:cinnamonorange peelstar anise (also helps digestion)sarsaparilla (may help digestion)Flavours of vanilla, orange, clove, cardamon and cinnamon.(Parve)Manufactured by:Stash TeaPO Box 910Portland, OregonU.S.A.97207(You can send for a free catalogue.)They also have a website:www.stashtea.comThis company makes a lot of different herbal teas, and many of them are available in a caffeine-free version.Each teabag is packaged in its own little enevelope, so it's very easy to pop a few in a handbag or pocket to take along when visiting people.It's not the most inexpensive herbal tea available, but it is very good tea and conveniently packaged.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiIve been thinking about your potatoes







and I looked up with these recipies for you.







*Korean Potato Pancakes (Kamja-chun)* Potatoes (preferably big ones) as much as you wantSauce 1 finely chopped green pepper 2 Tsp. Soy sauce 1 Tsp. vinegar1. Peel the potatoes2. Put the grater(the kind that you use to grate cheese) into a bowl ofwater3. Grate the potatoes. Let them fall into the water (This will preventpotatoes from changing colors)4. Filter them with a fine cloth or sieve. Do not throw away the water.5. Leave the water for a minute. After a while there will be some starch atthe bottom.6. Carefully throw away the water but not the starch at the bottom7. Mix the potato and the starch together.8. Put little bit of oil in the pan.9. Put the mixture on the pan with a spoon (make it in a small circle) andfry it.10.Itï¿½ï¿½s more tastier if you let it turn brownish11.Make the sauce. Do not put the sauce on the pancakes. Itï¿½ï¿½s salty. Youdip them in the sauce everytime you take a bite. *Potato pancakes* Didnt know if you would be ok with this as its got an egg in it.4 medium potatos1 medium onion1 egg beaten lightly2 tablesp fine dry breadcrumbs1 teasp salt1/2 teasp pepperbutter or bacon fatWash and peel the potatos. Grate finely and drain off the water that collectsin the bowl. Squeeze the potatos to get out as much water as possible. Gratethe onion into the potato and mix in the egg, breadcrumbs, salt, and pepper. Heat the butter or bacon fat in a skillet. Put in 4 large spoonfuls to make 4pancakes. Fry slowly until brown and crispy on the bottom, then turn and brownthe other side. Remove the cooked pancakes, add more fat, and repeat until allthe pancakes are done. *Potato Casserole* Didnt know whether you could use your own cheese and sour cream ! ? 6 md Potatoes; cooked with skins .. on 2 c Shredded cheddar cheese 1/2 c Butter 2 c Sour cream 1/3 c Chopped scallions 1/2 ts Salt 1/4 ts Pepper 2 tb Butter Cool potatoes, pare and shred on grater. Preheat oven to 355ï¿½. Butter casserole dish. Heat cheese and butter over low heat until cheese is almost melted. Remove from heat; stir in sour cream, scallions, salt and pepper. Mix lightly with potatoes; pile in casserole. Dot with butter; bake 25 minutes. *Potato Souffle* Again this has eggs in it so not sure !?2 c Hot mashed potatoes 1/2 c Hot milk Salt & pepper Little nutmeg 2 Eggs; separated Beat egg whites until stiff. Beat yolks well and add to potatoes along with the seasonings. Fold in the whites, and put in a well greased baking dish. Bake at 400 degrees for about 25 minutes. (If you have leftover cold mashed potatoes to use up, add the hot milk to them and reheat in a double boiler and beat till smooth *Potato Bundles* Could you use your Parmesan for this one ?6 sm Red potatoes; quartered 1 sm Onion; thinly sliced 6 Cloves garlic; peeled 2 Sprigs fresh rosemary .. -=OR=- 1 ts To 2 dried rosemary 1/2 ts Salt ds Pepper 2 tb Grated Parmesan cheese 1/4 c Olive or vegetable oil On 2 pieces (12" square) of heavy duty aluminum foil, divide potatoes, onions, and garlic. Top with rosemary, salt, pepper and Parmesan cheese; drizzle with oil. Seal tightly. Grill over medium coals or bake at 355ï¿½. 40-45 minutes or until potatoes are tender *Sheepherders Potaoes* Again this one has eggs in so unsure ! ?5 .. to 6 medium potatoes; .. cooked, peeled & sliced .. about 2 pounds 12 sl Bacon; cooked & crumbled 1 lg Onion; chopped 6 Eggs 1/4 c Milk 1 ts Salt 1/2 ts Pepper 2 tb Dried parsley flakes 1/2 ts Dried thyme 1/2 c Shredded cheddar cheese Preheat oven to 350ï¿½. Grease a 13x9x2" baking pan. Layer potatoes, bacon and onion in blaking dish. Beat eggs, milk, salt, pepper and thyme; pour over potatoes. Bake 15 minutes, or until eggs are almost set. Sprinkle with cheese; bake until cheese is melted, about 5 minutes. Makes 6 to 8 servings.Hope this helps alittle.HugsEm


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi everyone!Em, your potato recipes are making me hungry! My tum wasn't happy with me last night so I didn't eat much dinner - now it's rumbling hungry! I make a potato casserole just like that one with sour cream and cheese - unfortunately, I can't eat much of it - but it's sooooo delicious. I make it for company and everyone loves it. I think it would be just fine with the soy substitutes.Tonight my daughter is having a friend over so I'm planning a "kid friendly" menu - bruschetta with tomatoes, fresh mozzarella and basil, home made macaroni and cheese, and breaded shrimp. This is what they requested! I will have to take some imodium before I eat that!I'll be very busy today at work again - so this will most likely be my only post. Have a great weekend - happy cooking!







Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi, Marty and Giggles.LexiI hope you enjoyed your soup







MartyI hope you survived your Daughters friends over ! It sounds like fun but I know from experience it is very tiring. Hope tum behaves for you.







I am feeling alittle queasy today for some reason and tum is feeling dodge so I am going to not have anything but liquids until later on. I think for dinner I might do a Mince Beef and Onion Pie for Hubby and Daught as its easy and they can help themselfs.Hope you are all well. I will have to look up somemore recipies next week.Take CareHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Everyone,It's great to see postings from other people here.Thank you; it's very much appreciated!







Marty,I hope you survived your daughter's party with no bad after effects. Em,Sorry to hear that tum is acting up.Your idea for a mince pie sounds lovely.* Note for Canadians and Americans: *"Mince" * is the word that the British use to describe "minced meat". Often, it is hamburger meat. *"Tatties" * is a Scottish word to describe potatoes. *Mince and Tatties* (This is my Mum's recipe)1 lb. "mince" (hamburger meat)1 coarsely chopped cooking onion4 or 5 carrots, pared and sliced into "coins""Lea and Perrins" Worcestershire SauceSalt PepperLots of plain boiled peeled potatoesExtra potatoes for extra people may be added.Cook mince in its own fat at the bottom of a stock pot or Dutch oven pot.When it's almost finished cooking, add in the chopped onion, and cook until the onion is transparent.Add water to pot to come up 3/4 of the sides.Add in carrots, small amount of salt and pepper, and a good shot of the Lea and Perrins.Simmer unitl the carrots are cooked through, and the cooking liquid reduces a bit.(At this point, you can add in a can of peas, juice and all. Do not use frozen peas, as it's important to have the peas a little "mushy".)Boil up the potatoes, cut into chunks in another big pot.To serveut a layer of plain boiled potatoes across each plate or shallow bowl.Spoon the mince over top.You may want to add a bit more salt and pepper to your serving; Mum always made this rather bland.To eat, chop the potatoes up a bit with a fork, and enjoy!







This "stew" is very nice with parsley dumplings. but that's not how Mum made it.The dumplings are made with Master Mix, and the method has been given this month.







I am going to try this with soy "ground beef".Since it comes pre-cooked, I'll sautee the onions first, then add the soy "meat" to the pot, and continue from there.This is the product I'll use: "Yves Veggie Ground Round, original flavour".







Those who do eat meat may wish to use extra-lean ground beef for this recipe to avoid the fat. It is usually made with no draining of the cooked meat.A little fat is necessary to flavour the vegetables.Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

LexiYour lean mince comments made me realise I forgot to say that I do cook my mince a couple of days in advance so I can let it go cold and skim off any fat, usually twice that way when i cook it 3rd time with the rest of ingred I know it is nearly fat free.HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Thank you for posting that hint.







That way, it's possible to buy cheaper ground meat and still get rid of excess fat.I imagine this would also work well with any meat.







I'm going to rummage through the large freezer section of my fridge to see what needs to be used up.I have a lovely piece of fish, a filet of boneless sole, that might be nice for a Sunday dinner.I picked it up for only about $1.50, which is a real bargain.







I could take it out to defrost in the fridge today . . .Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hiya LexiYes, I do only buy the cheaper ground mince as I find that once I have cooked it a few times its just the same as the "Lean mince" that is marketed.I found these and thought you might like to see them with your Celtic roots:VEGETARIAN HAGGIS WITH ONIONS6 medium unpeeled onions, trimmed50g sunflower margarine50g organic rolled oats50g pinhead oatmeal50g chopped mixed nuts1 onion, finely chopped100g mushrooms, finely chopped1 carrot, finely chopped200g can red kidney beans, drained and chopped50g vegetable suet1 teaspoon yeast extract1 teaspoon ground black pepper2 tbs. chopped mixed fresh herbs pinch of grated nutmegjuice of 1 lime1 tbs. whiskychopped fresh chives and parsley, to garnish Cut a slither from the bottom of each of the onions, so that they stand upright. Cut a cross in the top about three quarters of the way down. Place in a large pan, cover with cold water and bring to the boil. Simmer for 15 minutes, drain and refresh under cold water. Preheat the oven to 190C (375F). To make the haggis, melt the margarine in a pan and add the oats, oatmeal and nuts. Cook over a gentle heat, stirring, for about 3 minutes until toasted and golden. Transfer to a bowl. Melt remaining margarine, add the onion, mushrooms and carrot and cook gently for 5 minutes until softened. Stir into the toasted oat mixture with the remaining haggis ingredients. Season. Snip out the center of the onions with kitchen scissors, leaving the skin and 3-4 outer layers intact. Stuff with haggis and bake for 40 minutes. Serves 6.****-A-LEEKIE SOUPThis traditional Scottish soup is said to have been a favorite of Mary Queen of Scots. Its name may derive from the custom that the losing bird in a cockfight was plucked, dismembered, tossed into a pot with several leeks for flavor and stewed for the spectators to share following their sport. Cockaleekie requires long, slow cooking and according to good Scotsmen: a very old bird, preferably a rooster.2 Chickens, whole (about 8 lbs.)1 Calf foot, split24 Leeks, rinsed and chopped (white to light green only)6 Onions, small, peeled and chopped2 Butter, sticks1/2 cup Sugar6 lbs. Carrots, scraped and sliced2 cups Pearl barleyParsleySalt and pepperBouguet Garni: bay leaves, parsley, garlic, thyme, and cloves wrapped in cheese cloth.Wet: chicken broth (enough to cover)ï¿½ Bring chicken, calf's foot, broth, sugar, and bouquet of garni to a boil. ï¿½ Reduce heat and simmer for 2 hours. ï¿½ Removed cooked chicken, bones, and garni, allow to cool. ï¿½ Add carrots, onions, and barley, simmer another 30-35 minutes. ï¿½ In another pot, saute leeks in butter until soft, not brown. Add them to soup pot and continue to simmer another 15 minutes. ï¿½ Remove meat from bones, chop into bite-size pieces, and return to soup. ï¿½ Allow soup to cool, refrigerate overnight and remove solidified fat from surface before reheating to serve. Add salt, pepper and parsley to taste.Stovies'Stovies' comes from the Lallans Scots 'tae Stove,'which means 'to cook down.' This is where your word 'Stove' comes from.5/6 lbs. potatoes4 large onions1/4 to 1/2 pound ofrendered beef fat (drippings)Generous veg oil splash Any of the following for the filling: Cubes of beef about 1 1/2 pounds, mixed with the veg. ; Chopped raw chicken 1 1/2 pounds. Chopped cabbage, as much as you like.Edinburgh SconesThis recipe comes from the capital, with its lovely Princes Street and floral clock.10 oz. self-raising flour2 tsps. baking powder1/2 tsp. salt1 dsp. sugar2 oz. butter1/2 cup currants1 eggmilk1. Mix together dry ingredients, then rub in butter and add fruit.2. Combine egg and milk and add to dry mixture, to form a soft dough . 3. Knead on a lightly floured board.4. Roll out and cut into 1/2-inch thick rounds5. Bake in the oven at 450 for 10 minutes.CAWL MAMGU TREGARON / TREGARON GRANNY'S BROTH1ï¿½ lb. baconï¿½ lb. parsnips1 white cabbage1 large leekhalf a small swede 1 lb. shin beef1 lb. potatoesï¿½ lb. carrotsOatmeal to thickenUse a large saucepan and see that all the meat and vegetables are covered by water. Boil ingredients, except leek, together and leave to simmer for as long as you wish. Put in leek ten minutes before serving and let the cawl boil.HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Thank you for posting those recipes.







The Scots can be quite frugal, and the cookery relects that.My Great Uncle George likes nothing better than haggis with tatties and neeps. ("Neeps" are turnips, and "Swedes" are rutabagas.)Mum is not as partial to haggis herself, and considers it to be "a waste of guid Scots whiskey"!







But Mum did make "stovies" for us. *Mum's Stovies* (Directions from my Mum, and written down by me.)Use a little lard or drippings in the boittom of the pot.Chop a large onion and brown.Peel and slice several potatoes, a little thicker than you would for scalloped potatoes.Add left-over chopped up roast beef.Add water to cover.Cook until potatoes are done.Comes out sort of like scalloped potatoes with meat.Add a little salt and pepper.(Mum also did a version of this with (diced up)canned Klik, which was like the Spam she remebered from the "old country".)Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Everyone. Hope you are all well.LexiThanx for the Recipe.("Neeps" are turnips, and "Swedes" are rutabagas.) They are so cute ! I love hearing the old words and slangs for things.I dont remember much of Gran used to say apart from the odd ones like "Culchie" which is "A country person" and She always used to say "Cop On wud ye!" Which means " Have some sense will you!" Tonight I am cooking a Roast Chicken. Then we can have it with Potaotes tonight and I will do a Stir Fry tomorrow. Tum is alittle delicate at the moment due to high stress levels so I will be playing it safe for a few days and sticking to basic foods. Take CareHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Yes, I think we both enjoy cooking as a wonderfully creative thing, and also we ejoy the backgound of "food culture".For me, it is so important to still be able to enjoy cooking despite the IBS!I hope you enjoy your roast chicken tonight!That reminds me, when you were in Greece, did you ever have roasted chicken Greek-style?With the Greek oregano, olive oil, and lemon juice basted over top of the roasting chicken?And a wee bit of garlic?That's wonderful to smell as it cooks, and it's delicious with steamed white rice and a cooked veg!Yum!







Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*"Veggie Patch" Veggie Balls (product review)* These are a vegetarian substitute for meatballs.They come in a package that is .255g (9 oz.) in weight.There were 12 largish "meat" balls in the package I bought.They are precooked, and the package suggests a few different ways of heating them up.I tried the suggestion of heating them up in a sauce.I sauteed some canned button mushrooms in a Teflon-coated pan, using a tiny bit of margerine.Then after thay were cooked, I add in a blended mixture of white flour and "natural flavour" soy milk, to make a sauce.I heated this on a low heat to thicken, and then added in the "meatballs" to warm them up.Super easy!







And they were quite tasty as well.







I'm thinking of trying these as part of a sweet and sour recipe, which would be served over rice.







I have to be careful with anything acidic like tomatoes, but others could simply add these to a canned spaghetti sauce to warm them up.Because they are made from soy, there are fewer calories, and none from animal fat.I served them with mashed potatoes, and a mixture of crinkle-cut carrots and peas.I'm having the "planned-overs" tonight, since this was my Sunday dinner.I'm looking forward to my dinner tonight!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiGreat option for Meatballs. I love the idea of Sweet and Sour but I find that sometimes my GERD doesnt like it, especially if I use vinegar or tomatoes as the sour. What would you use ?Tum is being silly today so I am sticking to plain things. I will most probably do jsut an easy dinner for Hubby and Daugter of Stirfry.Take CareHugsEm


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi em and Lexi-I've been so busy ay work lately tha I have not had much time to post. I can't even keep up in the meeting place with all of the prayers/condolences/peoples' illnesses. I hope no one thinks I am ignoring them.I have also been having a dodgy few days with my stomach, so have not been cooking much. Last night my husband was making his favorite chicken breasts baked in barbeque sauce, but I couldn't face that so I sauteed mine with a little bit of shallots, lemon juice, chicken broth and capers, and had it with white rice. Steamed broccoli on the side. Boring. The boys enjoyed their barbecued chicken. Tonight we are supposed to go out to an Irish Pub a few towns over for Corned Beef and Cabbage, but I'm not sure if we will. Depends on how I feel later. So far, so good, today.I want to do some big cooking over the weekend, and I'm thinking of a vegetable soup on Saturday and a roast on Sunday. I also have a duck in the freezer I might do on Saturday.I'll try to check in later! Happy St. Patrick's Day!







Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyLexiHow were your Recipies ?MartySorry tum has been dodge for you. Did you go out for your Irish Night ?I am not good as it is the dreaded curse week (I hate being a woman sometimes !) and tum is giving me major grief. Poor Hubby and Daught are fending for themselfs at the moment which means Kebabs ! Hubby is great with Takeaways !Hope you are both wellTake CareHugsEmx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Marty,Your sauteed chicken breast with shallots sounds very good to me!







Did you get out for St. Patrick's Day?I hoope you are feeling better today.







em,For the sweet and sour, I was thinking of concocting something with the juice from the canned pineapple chunks to be the "sour", some brown sugar, and a little soy and cornstarch.No tomatoes, or tomato sauce.Maybe a tiny bit of sauteed green and red pepper bits, if I can find some that aren't too dear.I have no idea how this will sit with me, but I am usually okay with the canned pineapple; can't eat the fresh stuff.Today I am getting over a rough night because I was ever so sure that I could manage a small amount of chopped raw spring onion (Cdn. and U.S.:green onion) on my Champ for dinner last night.I guess not!







I hope you are taking extra care of yourself today, hot water bottle snuggled close and all!







Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

EM: You wouldn't by chance have a recipe for Potato Scons would you? I always buy them, my Dad never made them either. Luckily there's a Scottish bakery/butcher not far from here. I just love them and would love to be able to make them at home.Lexi: this is always a great thread, by the way I PM'd you last night.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Sharon's Zoo,Welcome to our happy little haven here!







I have a wonderful time swapping recipes and coping ideas with others here.They are wonderfully supportive as well.







I got the notification and the content of your PM, but due to a weird quirk of my registration, I cannot PM back to you.I cannot PM anyone!I'm happy to see that you have posted here, since that gives me a good opportunity to post a message for you.Maybe the "Cupboard Love" thread would be more at home here, as bits in this thread.What do you think? I appreciate your kind words very much, and I hope that you will continue to to regard me kindly.Thank you from the bottom of my heart for the wonderful message.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hello em and Lexi,I did not get out last night - I just wasn't feeling up to it. I got my hubby his corned beef and cabbage at the gourmet grocery store (all packaged up and ready to reheat in the oven!) and picked up a nice piece of fresh Norwegian salmon for me. Yum! But I'm paying today - not for the salmon, but for the wine which I overdid alittle







I really should know better!So we are all suffering today...







Along with my stomach acting up, I'm feeling a lot of pain in the ovary area, where I have a history of cysts. I guess I must have another one. Not much they can do about it - they go away by themselves. But this one feels worse. I may have to go to the doctor.Hope you both get to feeling better soon! I'm on my way out the door to go home and curl up with my heating pad.







Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Sharon Zoo and WelcomeI have found you a few recipies that you can choose from. I use the basic recipe.Em







POTATO SCONES1 1/4 cups All-purpose flour1/2 cup Mashed potato flakes1 tablespoon Granulated sugar2 1/2 teaspoons Baking powder1/2 teaspoon Baking soda1/2 teaspoon Onion salt1/4 cup Butter or margarine1/2 cup Buttermilk1 Egg -- slightly beaten1 tablespoon MilkPreheat oven to 375 degrees. In a large bowl, combine the flour, potato flakes, sugar, baking powder, baking soda and onion salt; blend well. Using a pastry blender or fork, cut in the margarine until the mixture is crumbly. Add the buttermilk and egg; stir just until moistened. On a well floured surface, gently knead the dough 5 or 6 times. Place on an ungreased cookie sheet; press into a 7-inch circle, about 1 inch thick. Brush with milk. Bake for 15 to 25 minutes, or until golden brown. Cut into wedges; serve warm. POTATO AND BACON SCONEMakes 6 to 8 Scones1 cup cooked mashed potatoes (mashed without butter or milk) 1 large egg, beaten 1/4 teaspoon salt 1 1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper 1/4 cup all-purpose flour 5 strips crisply cooked bacon, crumbled 2 tablespoons bacon drippings, for coating the skillet In a large bowl, combine the potatoes, egg, salt, pepper, flour, and bacon and stir gently until the dough holds together. Coat the bottom of the skillet with bacon dripping and preheat over a medium heat. Using a 1 1/4 cup measure, drop the dough into the hot skillet and fry the scones for 3 to 4 minutes on each side, or until golden brown. (You may have to work in batches.) Remove from the pan and drain on paper towels. Serve warm.POTATO AND ONION SCONE2 1/2 cups mashed potatoes (3 medium potatoes)2 tablespoons butter, melted3 tablespoons minced scallions, green and white parts or--if you are concerned about the health risks from using scallions, substitute onion3/4 teaspoon salt1/2 teaspoon freshly-ground black pepper2 eggs, beaten1 cup flour1/2 teaspoon baking powder1 teaspoon butter1 teaspoon oil1. In a medium bowl, mix the mashed potatoes, butter, scallions, salt, and pepper with a potato masher or a wooden spoon. Stir in the eggs. In a small bowl, combine the flour and baking powder, mix well, then stir into the potato mixture to form a sticky dough. Chill at least 1 hour.2. Divide the dough into 2 equal portions, and refrigerate the second portion until ready to use. On a well-floured surface, turn out the first dough portion. With floured hands or a well-floured rolling pin, pat or roll the dough into a circle 1/2 inch thick. With a long knife coated with flour, cut the circle into 4 equal wedges.3. In a large nonstick frying pan, heat 1/2 teaspoon each of the butter and oil over medium-low heat. When hot, transfer the wedges to the pan with a sharp-edged pie server or spatula. Cook slowly 7-10 minutes, turning once, or until deep golden brown on each side.4. Repeat with the second portion of dough. Serve scones hot.Yields 8 scones. Golden Potato Scones with Parmesan and Pancetta 4 sl pancetta or smoked streaky bacon, cut into small pieces 6- oz plain/all purpose flour 2 ts baking powder 1/2 ts salt 2 oz unsalted butter, diced, plus x to serve 5 oz cooked mashed potato 2 oz Parmesan, in tiny cubes 1 ts dried oregano 2 tb milk 1 egg yolk, beaten to, glaze Makes 10. Preheat oven to 425ï¿½F. Heat a frying pan, then dry fry the pancetta or bacon for 5-6 minutes until crispy. Remove with a slotted spoon and allow to cool on kitchen paper. Sieve the flour, baking powder and salt into a large mixing bowl. rub in the butter until it resembles bread crumbs. Add the potato, Parmesan, oregano and pancetta or bacon pieces, and mix well. Stir in enough milk to form a soft but firm dough, then turn out on to a lightly flour work surface and knead briefly. Roll out the dough to a 3/4 inch thickness and stamp out rounds with a 2-1/2 inch fluted cutter, re-rolling and cutting to make 10 scones. Put the scones on a well greased baking sheet. Brush the tops with egg and bake for 15 minutes until well risen and golden brown. Cool a little on a wire rack, then serve warm with butter


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyLexiHope you are well today







MartyI am so sorry you are suffering. I know how that is right now. Hubby had to get takeaway again last night. I feel so useless but all I seem to be doing is drinking fennel tea, snuggling a hot water bottle and sleeping ! Here's to us all feeling better soon







Take Care EveryoneHugsEm


----------



## Marty Kay (Mar 19, 2004)

Em,How do you make fennel tea? I've never heard of it. Can you drink green tea?Marty Kay


----------



## Marty Kay (Mar 19, 2004)

Em,How do you make fennel tea? I've never heard of it. Can you drink green tea?Marty Kay


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Marty KayWe can buy it in Health Food Shops here in Teabags but if you have an old fashioned Teapot you can brew your own from seeds like you do with Tealeaves.I havent tried Green Tea. I have to be careful with caffine so I have Fennel or Ginger instead.HugsEm


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks Em, I can't wait to try it!!Sharon


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi everyone! I see we have a couple of new contributors! The more the merrier.Em, how are you doing today? Feeling any better? I am doing pretty well - still in pain but it seems to be improving somewhat.How about you, Lexi? Are you all recovered from your green onion troubles? Isn't it frustrating to be so limited? I find it so. Our recipe swapping here really helps, though!Our weekend is filling up fast, so I don't know how many of my big cooking plans will play out. I really want to do a big pot of soup with all the bits and pieces in the crisper drawer. I think I'll fire up the slow-cooker and do that on Sunday.Tonight I'm planning to do a roast chicken with fresh herbs and garlic and lemon juice. Will probably do up some mashers and a steamed veg of some sort. Or maybe sautee up some zucchini... yes, that sounds good.I am going to make scones from one of your recipes tomorrow morning, Em. THey sound so yummy!!Have a great weekend, everyone!Marty


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Everyone!Welcome to our happy haven, all new visitors!







Well, I think I may have recovered from the "Green Onion Episode"! (spring onions)Only 2 Tablespoons of them, and then 2 days of feeling poorly!







How about the rest of you?Em, I'm hoping that hot water bottle and some rest will help.







That scone recipe looks great!Marty, I can relate! I have endometriosis along with the IBS, and etc.!I hope that you feel better soon.







That roast chicken sounds like a good idea, and I like sauteed zucchini (courgettes).It's lovely sauteed with a tiny bit of red pepper for colour, and mushrooms.Your "clean up the fridge" soup sounds like the beginning of a great soup.I often make my best soup concoctions just that way!







My tummy has settled a fair bit, and I may try something interesting for dinner tonight.I'll post if I try it!Happy cooking everyone, and have a good weekend!Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Product review *Celestial Seasonings Perfectly Pearï¿½ White Tea* ï¿½


> quote:Long ago white tea was a rarity reserved for Chinese royalty who treasured its wonderfully calming nature and delicate depth of flavor and aroma. We celebrate to the unique flavor of white tea with the lusciously mellow sweetness of Perfectly Pear White Tea. Natural pear and vanilla flavors enhance the white tea's soft, flowery tones ... perfectly. Served hot or iced, this tea is truly elegant. Our suggestion? Find a favorite place to enjoy Perfectly Pear White Tea, and refine the moment into something especially for you.


From the Celestial Seasoning website.I tried this today and it is my new favorite! It does have caffeine, so I know Em and Lexi can't have it. But for those of you who can do caffeine and like tea, this is a treat. White tea is the tiny leaves at the top of the plant that are not fully mature. It has a delicate flavor and a light color. This variety is flavored with natural pear and vanilla - very understated flavors. I don't tend to like "flavored" teas and coffees - there is usually too much going on. But this is very light and delicate.Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hello Everyone. Its so great to see more people here.







LexiHope you are ok dear friend.







SharonYou are Welcome. Let me know how they turn out.MartyI am alot better ThankYou. It is always the first 3 days that are the worse, Cant wait till this week is over.How are you doing ? Hope you are feeling alittle better also.







Take Care AllEm


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Good Morning EveryoneHope you are all well.Well today I am feeling ok. I had a lovely Mothers Day yesterday by got thoroughly spoilt with Perfume and a homemade card by my daughter.Dinner tonight is Pasta as I have left overs but tomorrow I am going to do:Lamb Shank Stew6 Tbsp of peanut or vegetable oil8 lamb shanks2 onions4 cloves of garlic (I use veg oil infused with Garlic)Sprinkling of salt1 Tbsp turmeric1 tsp ground ginger1 dried red chili pepper, crumbled, or 1/4 tsp dried red-pepper flakes2 tsp of cinnamon1/4 tsp of freshly grated nutmegBlack pepper3 Tbsp of honey1 Tbsp of soy sauce3 Tbsp of Marsala wine (I use Rice Wine due to tum)6 Tbsp of red lentilsTo serve: (Optional)3 Tbsp of chopped pistachios, chopped blanched almonds or a mixture of both.Put 3 Tbsp of the oil into a very large, wide, heavy-bottomed pan and warm over medium heat. Brown the lamb shanks--in batches--in the pan and then remove to a roasting pan or whatever else you've got at hand to sit them in.Peel the onions and garlic and process in a food processor or chop them finely by hand. Add the remaining oil to the pan and fry the onion-garlic mush until soft, sprinkling salt over to stop it from sticking.Stir in the turmeric, ground ginger, chili, cinnamon and nutmeg and season with some freshly ground pepper. Stir again, adding the honey, soy sauce and Marsala. Put the shanks back in the pan, add cold water almost to cover, bring to the boil and then put a lid on the pan, lower the heat and simmer very gently for 1-1 1/2 hours, or until the meat is tender. Add the red lentils and cook for about 20 minutes longer without the lid, until the lentils have softened into the sauce, and the juices have reduced and thickened slightly. Check for seasoning.Toast the nuts by heating them for a few minutes in a dry frying pan and sprinkle onto the lamb as you serve it.(I dont do this as we cannot have nuts) This aromatic, sauce-rich stew can be served with plain rice or a bowl of butter-mashed potatoes, half potatoes and half parsnips, well-seasoned and spiced with mace.Serves six people.Take Care allHugsEm


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Pasta is absolutely one of my most friendly D foods... Even low fat tomato sauce is fine. I add a variety of stuff like cooked, white chicken, shrimp, garlic, cooked carrots.. Along with sour dough garlic bread and salad (not eaten before the meal but along with it) I am a happy camper. I have to watch raw tomatoes as do lots of us IBS D types but cooked tomatoes in a marinara seem to be ok.Leslie


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

SAFE, GOURMET BREAKFASTI have made variations of this for myself and my family and I have even ordered variations of this in restaurants:Eggs Benny IBS StyleSour Dough English MuffinsPoached egg whites (you'll never miss the yolks)Packaged hollandaise made with soy milk, minus the butter. Or... use low fat butter.Cooked: spinach, broccoli, artichoke hearts, mushrooms or whatever you like and can handleTop with fresh avacado, soy sour cream or cultured sour cream and sproutsServe with homestyle potatoes (less fat than hash browns) and lots and lots of ketsup


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Good Morning AllHope all your tums are being nice to you







Hi Leslie and Welcome to our merry band of cookers







I am not good with Tomatoes full stop but I know Lexi can have them in moderation. The key is knowing what you can and cant eat isnt it. Thank You for your safe Breakfast, all recipies are welcome.Well as I blitz the house yesterday cleaning I thought today I would bake. I am doing double quantity so the Mother in Law can have some aswell. I dont really eat Chocotlate as I also get Migraines but for those of you that do theses are scrummy. *Chocolate Brownies* 200g best quality bitter chocolate125g unsalted butter, softened225g vanilla caster sugar2 eggs1 egg yolk4 tbsp freshly made instant coffee150g plain flour1 tsp baking powderpinch of salthandful of broken walnuts Preheat the oven to 180ï¿½C/gas 4. Line the base and sides of a 30 x 22cm roasting pan with foil. Melt the chocolate in a double boiler or in a bowl set over, but not touching , hot water. While the chocolate is melting, cream the butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Add the whole eggs and yolk with the beaters still going. Stir in the chocolate and coffee. Sift the flour with the baking powder and salt. Fold into the mixture together with the walnuts. Spoon the mixture into the prepared tin. Bake for 20-25 minutes or until a skewer inserted into the mixture comes out a bit sticky. The interior should resemble fudgy goo, not a sponge. Leave to cool in the pan, then cut into squares.Take Care allHugsEm


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Em - and welcome Leslie!Lexi, are you out there? It's still safe here. C'mon back.How are you doing, Em? I'm glad you had a good Mothering Sunday. We here in the states have our Mother's day in May - this year it's May 9th. I don't expect much - all I ever ask for is a true day off, but that seldom happens!I don't have much to say about recipes today, except that I made scones on Saturday. I didn't make the potato scones because I forgot to buy potato flakes, so I searched around and found a recipe for oatmeal scones. They were brilliant - my husband loved them and wants me to make them again soon.Tonight will be vegetarian Shepherd's Pie OR a pasta dish with artichoke hearts and asparagus. Depends on what the family is in the mood for.I'll post the recipe for the Shepherd's Pie tomorrow or the next day - I don't really use a recipe, so when I make it this time I'll write it down as I go. It's a quite delicious and safe dish. It does have some tomato, Em, so don't think you can have it - but I know there are others out there like me who can handle some tomato sauce.Have a lovely day!Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi EveryoneMartyI think Lexi is taking a break, not sure.I did the Lamb Shank Stew (Recipe on page 2) last night and it was lovely. I am so pleased that Hubby liked the Scones. I cannot do tomatoes but Thank You anyway.







Tonight Hubby is at Football so it will be a lazy Pasta Dinner tonight as its just Daugher and I. Hope you are all well.Take CareHugsEmx


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi EveryoneAs it was St Patricks Day recently it got me thinking about traditional recipies from around Britan and Ireland. I found this old Scottish one:CLOOTIE DUMPLING3 ozs plain flourgood teaspoonful ground cinnamondlevel teaspoonful ground ginger1/4 teaspoon grated nutmeglevel teaspoon bicarbonate of soda3 ozs fresh white breadcrumbs3 ozs shredded suet2 ozs brown sugar2 ozs sultanas2 ozs currantstablespoonful of syrup3/4 cupful of sour milkPut all dry ingredients including fruit into bowl, mix together, add syrup and milk and mix to a soft consistency.Turn into a greased pudding bowl and cover securely with either greased proof paper tied round top.Steam in large pot for 2 - 21/2 hours 3/4 filled with water. Don't let water boil away, keep topping up with boiled water. serve with cream or custard.Take CareHugsEm


----------

